# wifi problems with cm11



## stupid (Feb 15, 2012)

i'm seeing some weird wifi problems with the cm11 12/6 nightly on my verizon galaxy nexus.


every time i reboot, the wifi mac address changes. this is a problem for me because my home network does wifi mac address filtering. i have to update my phone's mac address on the router every time my phone reboots. i never had this problem with cm 10.0 or 10.1.

i added my work's wifi network and was able to connect fine. the next day, when i was back in the office, my phone didn't automatically connect to the network. when i went to the wifi page, there was an association rejected message under my work's wifi network. when i pressed on it, i got the cancel, connect, forget options. i pressed connect and was able to join again.

i did a complete wipe before i flashed cm11. in recovery, i wiped data, cache, dalvik cache, and /system, and then flashed cm11.

are these known issues with kitkat/cm11? i haven't tried a new nightly yet, but nothing in the changelogs on

http://www.cmxlog.com/11/toropoints to wifi related changes.


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm using the 12/9 nightly build currently, no issue like this. I use MAC filtering on everything.

I flashed exactly as you, including wiping /system.

I would try the 12/9 version and see if the problem is still there. So far it has been very stable for me.


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm using the 12/9 nightly build currently, no issue like this. I use MAC filtering on everything.

I flashed exactly as you, including wiping /system.

I would try the 12/9 version and see if the problem is still there. So far it has been very stable for me.


----------



## Kem-El (Jan 1, 2014)

Same thing happened to me when I installed cm9 last year. It turns out that some galaxy nexus devices don't have a static Mac address, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1519761.
I use a custom kernel which has code that always generates the same Mac address. 
Unfortunately not every kernel has this code, so when trying different ROMs, you might have to flash a custom kernel to fix it.
I use mpokang v10 superram kernel, works quite well with cm11.

Kem-El


----------

